# suggest a good cabinet for core i5 within 2k



## vickybat (Nov 14, 2009)

hi guys 

bought the i5 but looking for a cabby at a shoestring budget.

have shortlisted iball workhorse and zebronics bizli.

any suggestions???


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2009)

vickybat said:


> hi guys
> 
> bought the i5 but looking for a cabby at a shoestring budget.
> 
> ...


Zebronics Bizli is way better than any iBall/Frontech cabby. I'd recommend it. But do keep in mind that if you install a long GPU(8800GTX/9800GTX/HD4870/HD5800) then you can install only 2(3 @ max) hdd instead of full 4.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

CM Elite 335@ 2.1k (Screwless almost) or CM Elite 330 @ 1.8k (Screwful)


----------



## asingh (Nov 15, 2009)

@Vicky:
Such a nice system you got...put it in a nice cabinet. The one Krow has suggested is really good, and not that expensive too..!


----------



## royal (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, go for a CM Elite...you wont regret it


----------



## channabasanna (Nov 15, 2009)

+1 for the Cooler Master Elite series. No screws needed at all. Also the ventilation is very good in its range.


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

Elite 330 has screws, 334/335 does not.


----------



## royal (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey Krow, we have something in common ...

I also own a CM 334 with VX450


----------



## Krow (Nov 15, 2009)

royal said:


> Hey Krow, we have something in common ...
> 
> I also own a CM 334 with VX450


Same pinch on that green skull avatar of yours!


----------



## royal (Nov 15, 2009)

..........................


----------



## vickybat (Nov 15, 2009)

hi guys 

i appreciate your feedback, but where i live there are no coolermaster distributors so no cm cabinets for me.Since i cant order online so i'm goin for the zebby  bizli.

is it a good decision or there are some other options except cm?
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
hi guys 

i appreciate your feedback, but where i live there are no coolermaster distributors so no cm cabinets for me.Since i cant order online so i'm goin for the zebby  bizli.

is it a good decision or there are some other options except cm?


----------



## tkin (Nov 15, 2009)

vickybat said:


> hi guys
> 
> i appreciate your feedback, but where i live there are no coolermaster distributors so no cm cabinets for me.Since i cant order online so i'm goin for the zebby  bizli.
> 
> ...


CM is best, zeb Bizli is better then the rest(except CM).


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

@OP:
Which city...?


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2009)

its cuttack which is 20km from bhubaneswar(orissa).


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

^^ You should be able to order online...though there would be a waiting ofr 7-8 days...


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 16, 2009)

vickybat said:


> hi guys
> bought the i5 but looking for a cabby at a shoestring budget.



How much it costed u??? 
I am also looking for this proccy....

I hope it beats the old C2D by good margin...


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2009)

The i5 750 cost me around 10k inclusive of taxes.

yeah it bests the c2d  by a good margin


----------



## royal (Nov 16, 2009)

vickybat said:


> its cuttack which is 20km from bhubaneswar(orissa).


 
Please order online from lynx...dont go for Bijli


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

KaranTh85 said:


> I hope it beats the old C2D by good margin...


The C2D looks like junk when compared with i5. 

@ *OP* I dont think you should put i5 in a Zebby bijli! Cmon man, order CM Elite 334/5 online man!


----------



## asingh (Nov 16, 2009)

Krow said:


> The C2D looks like junk when compared with i5.




That is harsh...


----------



## Krow (Nov 16, 2009)

asigh said:


> That is harsh...


Hey, its not the C2Q I compared with.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 16, 2009)

@ krow,asigh

guys what  advantages does the cm 334/335 have over the zebby bizli apart from being manufactured by a superior brand?

Are there any strong reasons to justify?

Finally is cm334 worth the order over zebby bizli as the price diff. is not that much?

I guess you guys are talking about superior air flow.


----------



## asingh (Nov 17, 2009)

More space
Better cable management
More fans
Better material
Better looks


----------



## Krow (Nov 17, 2009)

CM Elite 334 has screwless HDD and DVD writer slots. It can house the TRUE too if you remove the side air duct, which is useless IMO. If you touch a Zebby Bijli and then the CM Elite 334, you will know the difference between the two. It is totally worth its price tag, considering the ease of installation it provides.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 18, 2009)

How about Cooler Master Elite 310 ?


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

Its good too.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

But it is not screwless. The screwless HDD/DVD RW bays are the reason I prefer the 334/335 over 310.


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

^^ Honestly, I never trust the screwless design for any moving part. HDDs have the moving spindle, and GPUs have the moving fan, the Optical drive has the moving rotator.

I *still* used screws to secure the HDD and GPU and Optical drive to the brackets, even when my CM690 is screwless. It keeps the part firm and secure. I sleep in peace. 

Though I like the bracket system. The HDD can be easily removed and installed from the chassis. Almost hot swappable.


----------



## Krow (Nov 18, 2009)

^The brackets are pretty good, my HDD's don't move and neither does my DVD writer. I prefer it because of the ease of installation and I have this stupid habit of losing screws.


----------



## vickybat (Nov 18, 2009)

hi guys 

Finally have decided to go for cm elite 335 & have placed my order online.

hope its a good decision.

Again thanks everyone for all your valuable feedback.

Cheers......


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2009)

Krow said:


> ^The brackets are pretty good, my HDD's don't move and neither does my DVD writer. I prefer it because of the ease of installation and I have this stupid habit of losing screws.



I guess its how much faith you have in the chassis.


----------

